# Goggles for use with glasses (that won't fog!)



## beedoola

I wear glasses and I bought some cheap chemical protectant goggles - the ones that wrap around to protect your eyes - because I needed something to go over my glasses when spraying. I'm working on the inside of an empty house and I'm spraying everything. I already did the kitchen and two bedrooms but I'm doing a bunch of ceiling repairs/floating.

The goggles I was using kept fogging. Any recommendations on some goggles I can get that are fog resistant and will work with glasses?


----------



## PressurePros

Before you invest in more expensive antifog glasses.. put a dap of dish soap on your finger and coat the inside of the glasses. If you aren't working outside or in a cold house, this usually works.


----------



## hammerhead

take a little bit of foam shaving cream and coat the glasses.


----------



## beedoola

I tried the dish shop method and that didn't work very well. Can anyone recommend some good goggles that are meant for painting specifically?


----------



## four2knapp

I heard if you rub a bar of soap on a mirror and buff it off it will not fog from the shower steam.


----------



## Wolfgang

Spit. Coated the inside of scuba masks with it all the time.


----------



## Wolfgang

You can always try a face shield.


----------



## PressurePros

beedoola said:


> I tried the dish shop method and that didn't work very well. Can anyone recommend some good goggles that are meant for painting specifically?


Anything that seals around your face is going to fog. Even the vented ones eventually do. I saw a guy use a rolled up paper towel on his brow to push the glasses back a few cms. He probably compromised the protection a bit but it created little gaps along the sides of is eyebrows that let the goggles vent.


----------



## RH

When I used to dive I always just used the spit and rinse method. These days they make a spray solution for use inside diving masks that you can get at scuba shops. Tried it in Hawaii and it worked fine but not sure how it would work on a spray goggles.

Anyone ever use the Advanz goggles - the disposable ones with the plastic film that you advance as the face of them becomes covered in spray? I know they may seem sort of gimmicky but I have been using them for over thirty years and still like the ability to quickly rotate a new clean plastic covering in place when spraying - especially when doing ceilings where it seems to comes right back at you. They fit fairly well over my glasses as well.


----------



## cardgunner

Any recommendations on goggles over glasses?


----------



## Holland

Kudos for reviving a dead thread!


----------



## Ralphgoss

Antifog goggles are better.


----------



## hammondbryan445

Corey Webb said:


> My friend recommended DEWALT DPG82. I was skeptical. First use they did the job with no complaints. Fit perfectly over my glasses with no gaps. I sanded some foam and worbla. None of it got under the goggles. Extremely happy!


Agreed, I like these too.


----------



## Masterwork

I used to work at a paintball field. We used to spray water and dish soap onto the insides of the mask lenses, then let them air dry. The film of soap stops fog.


----------

